# Painting my Laptop (Which Color)



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

What color should I paint my laptop


----------



## starcab (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like a black laptop


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm more curious to hear *how* you plan to paint the laptop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

And I'm going to cover the *why* do you want to paint it part.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

If this painting laptops becomes popular I want the concession for paint remover and WD40 to clean out the gummed up hard drives and fans


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bright red.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Or perhaps a nice fuchsia


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

How about whatever color *you* want 

BTW, be sure to sand and use a primer, and I'd probably use auto paint to make sure it's going to be sturdy -- add a clearcoat to it as well.



Knotbored said:


> If this painting laptops becomes popular I want the concession for paint remover and WD40 to clean out the gummed up hard drives and fans


I assume he's going to remove the shell before painting it...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i'm not assuming anything. But if i see him post about overheating problems, I know what I am giong to suggest first.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

erick295 said:


> How about whatever color *you* want


That would work as well :up: Or perhaps a nice Cyan? 



valis said:


> i'm not assuming anything. But if i see him post about overheating problems, I know what I am giong to suggest first.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

I have painted laptops in the past, but Im not sure what color to paint this one. I strip the laptop completely down to just the case. The motherboard and everything is taking out.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

plaid


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This has to rate right up there with some of the screwiest threads I've seen.  How in the world do you expect anyone here to know your tastes? Frankly, I think the whole of painting the laptop is a bit daft.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how about candy apple red with some flames on the side


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

well i have my choices down to the above, but icant figure out which color i want, I have also considered a lime green. With a decal of the lid


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> how about candy apple red with some flames on the side


 Nah, no flames. A racing stripe and a spoiler would be nice though.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> Nah, no flames. A racing stripe and a spoiler would be nice though.


with a hemmi. Then that laptop will be FAST


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

NO NOT LIME GREEN, it'll look like those $100 laptops for develpoing nations. (not that im against the $100 laptop) its just i wouldnt want my pc to look like that.

Personaly id go with black with some sort of florecant decal.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

John Deere yellow

you will never loose it in a pile of laptops


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

or John deere green with the john deere logo.Make it one of a kind


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pepto-Bismol Pink!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

puke


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I was going to write something here but John Will nailed it


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, he's called easy target for a reason....
Funny how three people actually voted "Other."
Myself included.


----------



## Shmay (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with myself, strongly and independently! Asparagus For The Win! (spoken on behalf of the representative for the lords of shmay)


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

EasY_TargeT said:


> What color should I paint my laptop


How about......."clear" ????


----------



## Uth233 (Apr 16, 2005)

Fluorescent Orange You can't miss it! Even if you wanted to.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Flat black/grey with camo highlights. If you can find a way, you should try to see if you can chrome plate it and if at all possible, rivet some chrome diamondplate onto it.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

... Maybe get some spinners if you can afford it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Google define: spinners

an american ball-game team.
no other definitions.

I fail to see the reasoning for sticking a few american ball-game team members
to ones laptop.
Although it might certainly be interesting, and a ready topic for discussion at
occasions where the laptop may be in use.

Still, i feel it is a strange suggestion.

John.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

paint it black with orange flames then add air bags to it so it bounces up and down


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Feb 12, 2007)

If you do that, then you'll need a pumping sound system. Now where to stuff the 18" subwoofer? 

Paul

btw, John, I agree, very goofy thread, but it keeps us out of the pool halls....hmm? lol


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

if you do decide to go through with it, this site if great
http://case-mods.linear1.org/case-mod-101-how-to-paint-your-computer-case-part-1/


----------

